# [Mac] Configuration idéale pour le nouvel iMac



## apupadi (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhaite remplacer mon iMac 2010 par un nouvel iMac Rétina 2015. Il devrait devenir à l'usage mon ordinateur principal, avec une utilisation majoritairement axée sur la bureautique & le multimédia. Toutefois, je souhaite qu'il puisse faire tourner sans problème Football Manager 2016 et d'autres jeux de stratégie et de gestion. Rien de bien méchant en terme de puissance, mais je souhaite tout de même une machine relativement costaud et homogène, pour que - malgré sa relative évolutivité - elle puisse durer plusieurs années sans tirer la langue.

Ma question est simple : quelle est la meilleure combinaison possible (processeur, mémoire vive, disque dur et carte graphique) pour obtenir la machine la plus complète ?

Quelques considérations à prendre en compte :

- Je souhaitais m'orienter vers un iMac 21,5" parce que je trouve le format 27" trop grand et peu commode, mais l'absence de carte graphique dédiée sur ces modèles me dérange beaucoup.

- Je m'orienterais spontanément vers un Intel Core i7, mais il est seulement disponible en option sur 3 versions (le 21,5" Retina 4K et les 2 meilleurs 27").

- Je n'ai pas besoin de grosse capacité de stockage, mais j'ai lu que le Fusion Drive 1 To était passé à 24 Go de SSD au lieu de 128 Go (il faut passer au 2 To pour retrouver la même taille de SSD). La baisse de la taille du "tampon" SSD est-elle significative en terme de performance ? Est-il préférable de passer sur un SSD intégral ?

- Quid de la mémoire vive ? Est-ce que les 8 Go de mémoire (SDRAM DDR3 @1867MHz) sont suffisants, ou dois-je passer à 16 Go pour tirer un maximum des autres composants ?

- La question de la carte graphique est déterminante : elles ne sont présentes que sur les trois modèles d'iMac 27". On a donc le choix entre une AMD Radeon R9 M380 2Go, une R9 M390 2Go, et enfin une R9 M395 2Go (cette version possède une option pour passer à une R9 M395X 4Go).

J'imagine aisément qu'un 21,5" 4K (mon premier choix), même boosté en processeur, mémoire et DD ne vaudra rien avec ce satané Intel Iris Pro Graphics 6200...et que le passage au 27" 5K est donc inéluctable.

Je ne tiens pas à "upgrader pour upgrader" si ça ne se traduit pas par une amélioration significative des performances. Sachant que le budget peut aller jusqu'à 2500€ (si cela en vaut la peine), pourriez-vous me donner votre avis sur le compromis idéal : investir plutôt sur l'intel i7, sur les 16Go, sur une meilleur carte graphique, un SSD ?

Merci d'avance !

P.-S. 1 : J'ai lu que la mémoire vive était facile d'accès sur les 27" et qu'il était bien plus rentable de les upgrader soi-même (l'option coûte 240€ sur l'Apple Store, pour passer de 8Go à 16 Go...).

P.-S. 2 : Je passe par l'Apple Store Education (-8% de remise) et je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on me demande un justificatif ? Est-ce normal ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Octobre 2015)

Pour ma part je te conseille de partir sur un Imac 27 Pouces avec un SSD 256go (il sera toujours plus rapide qu'un fusion drive). A coté tu prends un DD externe de 2To et tu sera tranquille.
Ne prend pas d'option sur la mémoire vive sur le site d'apple, car elle peut-être changée par toi même plus tard. Reste sur 8go de base.

Pour la carte graphique tout dépend sur le long terme, entre parenthèses , sa dépend si dans 5 ans tu voudras jouer a football Manager 2020 (bien que le jeu ne soit pas trop gourmand) je te conseille quitte à investir dans un composant ce serait celui-ci. Le problème, c'est possible que sur le modèle le plus cher (merci apple).

Si je résume plus à ton utilisation je prendrais le premier prix en 27 avec l'option SSD 256 go  (prix 2339€) Aiiiiiie  
pour avoir de la polyvalence sans être dans l'excès.


----------



## apupadi (14 Octobre 2015)

Merci pour la réponse. Tu me conseilles donc d'investir principalement sur le disque dur, comme ceci :

*iMac 27 pouces avec écran Retina 5K - 2339 €*

Intel Core i5 quadricœur à 3,2 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu’à 3,6 GHz
8 Go de mémoire SDRAM DDR3 à 1 867 MHz (2 x 4 Go)
256 Go de stockage flash
AMD Radeon R9 M380 avec 2 Go de mémoire vidéo
Avec possibilité évidemment de passer à 16 Go par la suite : j'ai vu une paire de 2 x 8 Go Crucial adaptée iMac à 85€ par exemple (contre +240 € sur l'apple store).

Vous me confirmez que tous les processeurs sur iMac 27" - qu'ils soient en i5 ou i7 - sont bien des Skylake ? Et que l'intérêt de passer d'un i5 à 3,2-3,6 GHz à un i7 à 4-4,2 GHz n'est pas une priorité, ou ne constitue pas un gain significatif ?

J'ai décroché et n'y comprends plus grand chose en GPU, mais l'impression qui se dégage des quelques tests que j'ai lu, est la suivante : le gain entre une R9 M380 et une R9 M390 est significatif, et cela est relativement plus confortable pour faire tourner un écran 5K. Est-ce le cas ?

Du coup je cible le 5K milieu de gamme ?... avec une upgrade possible pour rester dans le budget : soit l'i7, soit le passage de 1To à 256Go (ou 2 To ?).

Comme beaucoup, je regrette que l'iMac 21,5" 4K ne possède pas de GPU dédié... cela aurait constitué pour moi la meilleure alternative.


----------



## apupadi (14 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de réaliser que le modèle 27" haut de gamme n'est pas si loin en terme de prix...

*iMac 27 pouces avec écran Retina 5K - 2599€*

Intel Core i5 quadricœur à 3,3 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu’à 3,9 GHz
8 Go de mémoire SDRAM DDR3 à 1 867 MHz (2 x 4 Go)
Fusion Drive de 2 To
AMD Radeon R9 M395 avec 2 Go de mémoire vidéo
Ça permet d'avoir le GPU max (hors option) et le Fusion Drive à 2 To (qui s'affranchit des 24Go de SSD)...il manque un i7 pour être top... mais c'est déjà pas mal puisque c'est un CPU boosté à 3,3-3,9 (en Skylake, j'imagine ?)...

Je crois que je vais attendre les premiers tests...je suis pommé ! (c'est le cas de le dire).


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Octobre 2015)

Je recommande effectivement de privilégier le SSD , le gain en réactivité sera significatif c'est certain. 
Pour le reste des options, notamment le i7 , c'est bien sur le long terme. un i7 dans 5 ans sera mieux pour faire tourner le dernier système Mac os. Mais avant de coucher un Imac i5 ou i7 il y a du chemin.
Je pense plus que se sera la Carte graphique qui sera en retard dans 5 ans (les cartes vidéo évoluent trop vite).

Sinon, pioche pour l'imac milieux de gamme avec SSD sa porte la facture à 2419€ 
avantages : carte graphique M390 pour mieux gérer les 5K  et le budget de départ 2500€ reste bon  

Pour les processeur Skylake, apparemment les 27 en sont équipés (il me semble l'avoir lu) à confirmer.


----------



## apupadi (20 Octobre 2015)

Ça fait une semaine que je tourne sur le forum...et je vois que nous partageons tous la même perplexité devant cette nouvelle cuvée d'iMac.

J'ai réalisé que mon précédent iMac - qui faisait tourner parfaitement Football Manager 2015 - était un iMac 21,5" mi-2010 avec i3 3,06Ghz - 4 Go DDR3 - 500Go SATA - Radeon HD 4670 256 Mo (et sans bruit / sans chauffer !).

Du coup je me dis qu'en terme de performances...n'importe quel iMac récent devrait pouvoir m'assurer une utilisation confortable du jeu.

En dehors de la perf, j'aimerais que la machine ne fasse pas (trop) de bruit (et donc qu'elle ne chauffe pas trop en jouant)...j'ai lu que les nouveaux modèles - de plus en plus fin - avaient une fâcheuse tendance à chauffer / devenir bruyant en étant sollicité ?

À l'heure actuelle, la seule chose qui me dissuade de passer commande, c'est l'hypothétique rumeur d'une refonte des 21,5" en janvier prochain. Le format 21,5" Retina ayant ma préférence, je me dis que si je choisis celui-ci et qu'ils sortent de nouveaux iMac 21,5" Retina avec config proche des 27" (c'est à dire avec une carte graphique dédiée...voir des barrettes de RAM amovibles !?), je vais vraiment l'avoir mauvaise !

Sait-on à quoi s'attendre d'ici là ?


----------



## Ardienn (22 Octobre 2015)

Juste pour info, la ram ne peut être changée que sur les 27". Sur les 21", elle est soudée.


----------



## samoussa (22 Octobre 2015)

Je ne vois pas Apple renouveler tout ou partie de sa gamme d' imac au bout de 3 mois...


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2015)

La config idéale, c'est tout au max !!! Tu as 5000 euros ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (22 Octobre 2015)

Personnellement au vue de la gamme proposée par Apple j'aurais tendance a rajouter 100€ de plus et partir sur un 27 Pouces.
Quand on voit le Test macg sur le 21 rétina de base, forcement une personne un peu réflechi va minimum prendre l'option Fusion Drive. A ce compte l'imac 27 est à porté de main.

Oui on aime le format 21 mais un petit réagencement de bureau peut-etre sympathique pour accueillir un 27


----------



## florian1003 (22 Octobre 2015)

Pour moi il faut partir sur le 27 pouces milieu de gamme avec le SSD 256 Go, le i5.


----------



## Ipod-tow (22 Octobre 2015)

florian1003 a dit:


> Pour moi il faut partir sur le 27 pouces milieu de gamme avec le SSD 256 Go, le i5.


Si on vise le rétina, je pense aussi. Sinon un 21 milieu de gamme sans rétina peut faire l'affaire

Quand on voit l'imac entrée de gamme a 1249€processeur 1.6ghz on à envie de rire pour une machine familiale. Et encore l'année dernière c'était un processeur 1.4ghz accompagné d'un DD a 5400 tours le veau dans toute sa splendeur xD


----------



## litobar71 (22 Octobre 2015)

si iMac 21"5, alors 2779 euros.. ..pour un minimum de durée.

*Récapitulatif*
iMac 21.5 pouces avec écran Retina 4K

Intel Core i7 quadricœur à 3,3 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu’à 3,8 GHz
16 Go de mémoire LPDDR3 à 1 867 MHz
512 Go de stockage flash
Intel Iris Pro Graphics 6200
Magic Mouse 2
Magic Keyboard (français / belge) et Guide de l’utilisateur (français / néerlandais)
Kit d’accessoires


----------



## samoussa (22 Octobre 2015)

hormis l'encombrement quel est l'avantage du 21.5" sur le 27"?


----------



## daffyb (22 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> hormis l'encombrement quel est l'avantage du 21.5" sur le 27"?


La carte graphique et la possibilité d'upgrade en RAM


----------



## Macounette (22 Octobre 2015)

Perso je pars toujours sur le max (si je peux, quitte à faire des économies avant) afin d'amortir la machine sur la durée la plus longue possible. Je réfléchis à un 27" i7 et meilleure carte graphique possible, pour les deux raisons énumérées ci-dessus, et aussi parce que je garde mon Mac le plus longtemps possible (l'actuel est un iMac mid-2007).
La seule question qui se pose, c'est: SSD only ou FusionDrive? sachant qu'on a un NAS à la maison.


----------



## daffyb (22 Octobre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Perso je pars toujours sur le max (si je peux, quitte à faire des économies avant) afin d'amortir la machine sur la durée la plus longue possible. Je réfléchis à un 27" i7 et meilleure carte graphique possible, pour les deux raisons énumérées ci-dessus, et aussi parce que je garde mon Mac le plus longtemps possible (l'actuel est un iMac mid-2007).
> La seule question qui se pose, c'est: SSD only ou FusionDrive? sachant qu'on a un NAS à la maison.


Je ferais l'économie du i7 et prendrais un full SSD 500Go


----------



## samoussa (22 Octobre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> La carte graphique et la possibilité d'upgrade en RAM



c'est ce que je voulais dire


----------



## samoussa (22 Octobre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Perso je pars toujours sur le max (si je peux, quitte à faire des économies avant) afin d'amortir la machine sur la durée la plus longue possible. Je réfléchis à un 27" i7 et meilleure carte graphique possible, pour les deux raisons énumérées ci-dessus, et aussi parce que je garde mon Mac le plus longtemps possible (l'actuel est un iMac mid-2007).
> La seule question qui se pose, c'est: SSD only ou FusionDrive? sachant qu'on a un NAS à la maison.



Perso a budget queasi constant j'ai préféré le SSD 512 Go au i7 qui (pour mon utilisation) n'aurait pas apporté grand chose. Par contre j'ai pris la M395x car sur mon imac 24" mid 2007 c'est ce qui a montré le plus rapidement des signes d'obsolescence


----------



## Macounette (22 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Par contre j'ai pris la M395x car sur mon imac 24" mid 2007 c'est ce qui a montré le plus rapidement des signes d'obsolescence


Je suis d'accord aussi, c'est la carte graphique qui atteint la première ses limites et, pour autant qu'on soit un peu joueur, on le remarque assez rapidement 

Pour ce qui est du i7, j'ai pour habitude de prendre toujours le plus rapide qui soit, car à la longue, c'est ce qui fait que le Mac résiste bien au vieillissement.


----------



## samoussa (22 Octobre 2015)

Macounette a dit:


> Je suis d'accord aussi, c'est la carte graphique qui atteint la première ses limites et, pour autant qu'on soit un peu joueur, on le remarque assez rapidement
> 
> *Pour ce qui est du i7, j'ai pour habitude de prendre toujours le plus rapide qui soit, car à la longue, c'est ce qui fait que le Mac résiste bien au vieillissement*.



Oui mais là c'est déontologique, je refuse de dépasser 3000€ pour un ordi quel-qu’il soit


----------



## Macounette (22 Octobre 2015)

Ha ha  chacun ses principes... le mien c'est d'acheter un Mac par décennie


----------



## samoussa (23 Octobre 2015)

En tout cas le SSD semble être un bon choix


----------



## samoussa (23 Octobre 2015)

Les benchmarcks de barefeats n'annoncent rien de bon en terme de température par contre 

"What about heat and noise? The M395X runs just as hot as the M295X. *Both quickly climb from 45C to over 100C* when stressed. "

A se demander si cela n'est pas un peu risqué de coller cette carte dans un imac. Quel est l'impact sur la durée de vie?...


----------



## apupadi (24 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Merci pour vos réponses, ça me permet d'affiner mon choix.

Je pense donc partir sur un modèle comme celui-ci :

*iMac 27 pouces avec écran Retina 5K*

Intel Core i5 quadricœur à 3,3 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu’à 3,9 GHz
8 Go de mémoire SDRAM DDR3 à 1 867 MHz (2 x 4 Go)
256 Go de stockage flash
AMD Radeon R9 M395 avec 2 Go de mémoire vidéo
Quelques petites questions complémentaires :

- Je compte passer à 16 Go de RAM dès réception de la machine. Quel est le meilleur site pour procéder à l'achat ? J'ai entendu parler du site Crucial ? Ensuite, j'ai lu deux façons différentes de procéder : remplacer les anciennes barrettes (2*4 Go) par les nouvelles (2*8 Go), pour garantir une parfaite complémentarité de la paire ; ou cumuler les barrettes pour profiter des 4 emplacements disponibles 2*4 Go + 2*4 Go = 16 Go , voir carrément 2*4 Go + 2*8 Go = 24 Go. Qu'en est-il ? Quelle est la meilleure solution selon vous ?

- Je choisis le 256 Go de SSD au détriment du 2 Go Fusion Drive (même prix), parce que je n'ai pas de gros besoins de stockage, et que j'ai lu dans les premiers tests qu'il existe des différences notables de perfs entre les deux, malgré les 128 Go SSD du Fusion Drive. Est-ce une bonne idée ?

- J'estime que la M395 2 Go devrait à la fois correspondre à mes besoins - relativement contenus - en terme de puissance graphique (Football Manager 2016 & quelques jeux de gestion/strat.), et à mon envie de posséder une machine qui ne chauffe/souffle pas trop. Ce qui devrait apparemment être davantage le cas sur les M395X 4 Go - dans un boitier aussi étriqué - ?

Pour finir...cette machine en l'état est à 2443,20 € sur l'Apple Store Education : si par hasard je devais demander une option supplémentaire au Père Noël (qui va passer avec un peu d'avance), je fonce sur un i7 ou une M395X 4 Go ?

Encore merci pour vos précieux conseils.


----------



## Alias (24 Octobre 2015)

M395X 4 Go


----------



## samoussa (24 Octobre 2015)

Tu n'as pas besoin d'un i7 visiblement...


----------



## Ardienn (24 Octobre 2015)

Je prendrais la carte graphique, personnellement.


----------



## devy (24 Octobre 2015)

Pour info, bien que n'étant pas fan des bench , à la lecture du dernier article sur le test du 5k j'ai passé le mien sous Luxmak 2.1 comme dans le test. 
L'obtiens 1860 avec mon i5 3.3 , M395 2GO. Dans l'article le milieu de gamme obtient 975.

Si cela peut t'aider...

a+


----------



## apupadi (24 Octobre 2015)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, et notamment à devy pour son retour d'expérience.

Je sais bien que ces iMac sont nouveaux pour tout le monde et que nous n'avons pas encore tous les éléments, mais pourriez-vous me renseigner sur les questions précédentes, concernant la RAM, le SSD et la chauffe du GPU ?

- Je compte passer à 16 Go de RAM dès réception de la machine. *Quel est le meilleur site pour procéder à l'achat ?* J'ai entendu parler du site Crucial ? Ensuite, j'ai lu deux façons différentes de procéder : * remplacer les anciennes barrettes (2*4 Go) par les nouvelles (2*8 Go)*, pour garantir une parfaite complémentarité de la paire ; *ou cumuler les barrettes pour profiter des 4 emplacements disponibles* 2*4 Go + 2*4 Go = 16 Go , voir carrément 2*4 Go + 2*8 Go = 24 Go. Qu'en est-il ? Quelle est la meilleure solution selon vous ?

- Je choisis le *256 Go de SSD au détriment du 2 Go Fusion Drive* (même prix), parce que je n'ai pas de gros besoins de stockage, et que j'ai lu dans les premiers tests qu'il existe des différences notables de perfs entre les deux, malgré les 128 Go SSD du Fusion Drive. *Est-ce vraiment une bonne idée ?* (ou vais-je le regretter, notamment pour la revente, où j'imagine que la présence du FD 2 Go est un plus ?)

- J'estime que la M395 2 Go devrait à la fois correspondre à mes besoins - relativement contenus - en terme de puissance graphique (Football Manager 2016 & quelques jeux de gestion/strat.), et à mon envie de posséder *une machine qui ne chauffe/souffle pas trop*. Ce qui devrait apparemment *être davantage le cas sur les* *M395X 4 Go* - dans un boitier aussi étriqué - ?
​Merci encore.


----------



## samoussa (24 Octobre 2015)

La m395x  ne chauffera vraisemblablement que si elle est sollicitée. En utilisation "normale" c'est sans doute différent


----------



## apupadi (24 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> La m395x  ne chauffera vraisemblablement que si elle est sollicitée. En utilisation "normale" c'est sans doute différent



Concernant le SSD, je crois avoir lu que ça ne chauffait quasiment pas, contrairement au Fusion Drive, qui est équipé d'un HDD à 7200trm - qui doit donc gratter & chauffer - à l'ancienne ?

Personne n'a d'infos pour les barrettes de RAM ? 

Merci !


----------



## devy (24 Octobre 2015)

Salut,

Sur un autre forum connu, certains membres ont donné des références de RAM compatible.
Nous sommes plusieurs à avoir contacté Crucial et même si à priori ils ont déjà de la RAM compatible, ils sont en train de faire des tests avant de la certifier Compatible 5k Late 2015.
N'étant pas pressé, je vais attendre la mise à jour de leur site. Cà me fera mon petit cadeau pour Nöel 

Je prendrai 2x8Go ce qui me fera passer à 24Go, tout en conservant les barrettes d'origine si je devais un jour envoyer l'iMac en SAV.
Je doute fort d'avoir un jour besoin de plus, mais si c'était le cas je pourrai toujours remplacer les originales par plus gros et les stocker dans un tiroir.

Pour mettre mon grain de sel dans le choix du DD, j'ai gardé le 2To pour ces différentes raisons ( qui sont propre à mon usage.. A voir avec le tiens )
- bonne performance : les FD ont quand même bonne réputation de ce côté.
- gros volume de stockage : J'ai tout un tas de doc, photos et autre bazar que je souhaite avoir à porté de main. De mon expérience windows ( je viens de switcher ), Il me fallait 500Go à minima.
- Je souhaite réserver les supports externes pour la sauvegarde. Un des atouts de l'iMac est le fait d'être compact, Si j'ai en permanence 3dd en vrac sur le bureau, je perd cet avantage.
- Possibilité de partitionner ce gros volume pour avoir un dual boot si j'ai l'envie / le temps / le besoin d'avoir un autre OS.

Encore une fois, ce ne sont que mes critères.

Edit : j'ai oublié .
Concernant le FD qui serait supposé chauffer/grater . Je n'entends strictement rien.

a+


----------



## apupadi (25 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de remarquer que - selon Apple - si on prend la configuration intermédiaire, la valeur de l'option FD à 2 To est plus élevée (+240€) que celle du SSD à 256 Go (+120€)... par contre, dans la configuration haut de gamme, le passage du FD 2 To au SSD 256 Go est neutre...ça ne coûte pas plus/ne déduis rien... ça veut donc dire qu'en mettant un 256 Go sur un haut de gamme... je perds mécaniquement de la valeur sur la machine que j'achète... 

Pour la RAM, c'est ce que je pensais. Passer par Crucial, une fois qu'ils ont certifié la RAM pour le Late 2015. On peut bien attendre 2/3 semaines avant de booster la machine ! 

Pour la CG M390 à 2 Go, as-tu eu l'occasion de la solliciter ? Si oui, quels applis et jeux ? Elle ne bronche pas ? Pas de surchauffe ? Le test Mac G du Retina 27" avec M380 fait état d'un certain silence, et même en cas de grosse sollicitation, d'un bruit très limité.


----------



## samoussa (25 Octobre 2015)

Acheter un ordi c'est perdre de l'argent.
Quel est l'intérêt de la version intermédiaire si c'est pour rajouter un FD de 2To ou même un SSD ? Autant partir sur le HDG direct


----------



## devy (25 Octobre 2015)

Non désolé je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de solliciter la machine. Pour l'instant de découvre l'univers OSX et le plus "lourd" que j'ai fais était de faire quelques test sous imovie avec des videos de vacances.

Par contre correctif de mon message plus haut concernant le bench : je n'ai pas sélectionner le bon fichier à calculer.
J'ai compris qu'il y avait un soucis en relisant le test MacG et en voyant que j'avais les mêmes résultats que le McPRO.

J'ai donc refais le test avec le même fichier que dans l'article : le résultat est de 1073. 
Je suis désolé si j'ai induit quelqu'un en erreur.
Toutefois cela est plus logique et montre tout de même un gain de 10%

1073 : fichier scène "room"
1862 : fichier scène "sala"
13771 : fichier scène "luxball"


Pour le reste je pense aussi que le haut de gamme hors option est un bon choix. En tout cas en regardant toute la gamme et les options que j'aurai voulu sur tel ou tel modèle, c'est celui qui s'est imposé. 
Et puis il était en stock juste sous mon nez, il n'y avait qu'à le prendre et se dépêcher de rentrer le mettre en route. Et quel plaisir !

a+


----------



## apupadi (25 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Acheter un ordi c'est perdre de l'argent.
> Quel est l'intérêt de la version intermédiaire si c'est pour rajouter un FD de 2To ou même un SSD ? Autant partir sur le HDG direct



J'ai bien précisé que je souhaitais partir sur la version haut de gamme. Je remarque juste que Apple considère la valeur marchande d'un FD 2 To supérieure à celle d'un SSD 256 Go. Jusque là, tout va bien. Seulement, je remarque que dans la version haut de gamme, ils nous font choisir librement entre les deux, sans variation de prix...comme si les deux avaient la même valeur ! (Alors qu'en conservant leur logique, sélectionner le SSD 256 sur le modèle haut de gamme devrait induire une baisse de prix).



devy a dit:


> Non désolé je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de solliciter la machine. Pour l'instant de découvre l'univers OSX et le plus "lourd" que j'ai fais était de faire quelques test sous imovie avec des videos de vacances.
> 
> Par contre correctif de mon message plus haut concernant le bench : je n'ai pas sélectionner le bon fichier à calculer.
> J'ai compris qu'il y avait un soucis en relisant le test MacG et en voyant que j'avais les mêmes résultats que le McPRO.
> ...



Merci pour les précisions ! Je vais me tourner vers la même solution que toi je pense ! Bonne continuation dans la découverte de l'univers Mac OSX !


----------



## samoussa (25 Octobre 2015)

Sur la version hdg le FD 2 To est installé d'emblée. Il est donc logique que tu ne payes pas pour  un choix moins onéreux. Si tu choisis le trackpad plutôt que la souris il faut rajouter 60€ par contre si tu choisis le clavier filaire plutôt que le M. Keyboard on ne te défalque pas la différence [emoji6]
Pingrerie...


----------



## apupadi (25 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Sur la version hdg le FD 2 To est installé d'emblée. Il est donc logique que tu ne payes pas pour  un choix moins onéreux. Si tu choisis le trackpad plutôt que la souris il faut rajouter 60€ par contre si tu choisis le clavier filaire plutôt que le M. Keyboard on ne te défalque pas la différence [emoji6]
> Pingrerie...



Oui, c'est bien ce que je voulais souligner  
Et du coup ça m'ennuie quand même un peu de faire un choix - sous-optimal - en terme de valeur marchande


----------



## samoussa (25 Octobre 2015)

J'achète un ordi tous les 7/8 ans donc je ne me pause pas la question d'une éventuelle revente. J'ai blindé mon choix avec la CG a 4go et le SSD 512 pour ces raisons

La CG me permets de me parer contre une obsolescence graphique trop rapide et le SSD ultra rapide comme il est maintenant me permet d'assurer une vélocité pour les années à venir


----------



## apupadi (25 Octobre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> J'achète un ordi tous les 7/8 ans donc je ne me pause pas la question d'une éventuelle revente. J'ai blindé mon choix avec la CG a 4go et le SSD 512 pour ces raisons
> 
> La CG me permets de me parer contre une obsolescence graphique trop rapide et le SSD ultra rapide comme il est maintenant me permet d'assurer une vélocité pour les années à venir



Le modèle à 3139€ donc ? Ça commence à piquer...

J'ai lu sur un autre topic qu'Asus va sortir d'ici la fin de l'année un tout-en-un avec écran 4K, i7, 512Go SSD, 32 Go DDR, GTX 960M 4 Go...pour environ 2000-2500€...

Je suis captif parce que j'apprécie trop ce système d'exploitation et le look de l'iMac, mais franchement les abus commencent à devenir flagrant...


----------



## bradepitre (26 Octobre 2015)

Je pense acheter le 27'' 5K, i5 (3.2-3.6 GHz), 16Go SDRAM, AMD R9 M390 (2 Go mémoire video) et surtout 1To de stockage flash (car l'hybride Turbo Drive ne me convainc pas et suis très content de mon MacBook air avec 500 Go en flash).

Mais j'attends volontiers vos critiques constructives.

Merci


----------



## k2103 (26 Octobre 2015)

Pour moi, ce sera le 27" d’entrée de gamme (2099€), mais sans disque dur anachronique même pas fusion et avec plutôt l’option SSD 256 Go (240€). J’ai déjà un SSD externe de 500 Go pour compléter l’ensemble en USB 3.
- Ajouter de la mémoire Apple, c'est payer trop cher alors qu'on peut le faire soi-même à bien meilleur coût.
- Je n'investirais pas dans un disque dur, une pièce mécanique, qui dégage nécessairement une certaine chaleur et représente un risque de bris éventuel particulièrement onéreux dans une machine aussi impénétrable. Le risque est encore plus grand dans un Fusion Drive où la défaillance d'un des deux éléments entraîne la perte de l'ensemble.
- L'option SSD 256 Go est nettement suffisante, dans la majorité des cas, pour répondre à tous les besoins du système et de toutes les applications. Pour le reste, les données, les photos, la musique, etc., un SSD externe en USB 3 fait aussi bien, là aussi à un coût bien moindre et avec beaucoup moins de risques. Auto alimenté et très peu encombrant, il peut même être fixé sur le support du Mac.
- Dans mon cas personnel, la carte graphique n'est pas une priorité et les différences semblent peu significatives d'un modèle à l'autre. Pas assez en tout cas pour croire qu'une M380 serait périmée plus rapidement qu'une M395.


----------



## samoussa (26 Octobre 2015)

apupadi a dit:


> Le modèle à 3139€ donc ? Ça commence à piquer...
> 
> J'ai lu sur un autre topic qu'Asus va sortir d'ici la fin de l'année un tout-en-un avec écran 4K, i7, 512Go SSD, 32 Go DDR, GTX 960M 4 Go...pour environ 2000-2500€...
> 
> Je suis captif parce que j'apprécie trop ce système d'exploitation et le look de l'iMac, mais franchement les abus commencent à devenir flagrant...



Et encore il faut rajouter pour le trackpad mais avec une remise je l'ai eu à moins cher  mais oui ça pique un peu quand même [emoji13]


----------



## jmquidet (26 Octobre 2015)

Sur une configuration achetée sur le Refurb en 2014 (iMac 21,5’ fin 2012 - 3,1 GHz Intel Core i7 et 16 Go de Ram), j’ai installé récemment un *SSD externe de 512 Go* pour le système de boot et les applis, et j’utilise le DD interne partitionné en 2 pour un clône du SSD (prudent…) et le stockage d’une partie de mes documents (le reste est sur deux autres DD externes de 3 To ou sur du stockage distant, Dropbox et hubiC utilisés aussi en sauvegrardes + 1 DD externe de 2To pour Time machine).
*Temps de démarrage* complet dans cette config. inférieur à 25 sec. et lancement d’applis lourdes (dont Dreamweaver) quasi instantané.
Je conseille donc cette utilisation d’un SSD externe USB3 pour sa grande souplesse et sa rapidité pour un coût raisonnable!
Comme d’autres, j’attendrai 2016 d’éventuels nouveaux iMac 21,5 pour changer (je change tous les 30 mois avec Apple Care valable encore 6 mois)
Je crains la taille du 27’ vraiment impressionnant sur ma petite table de travail...


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2015)

jmquidet a dit:


> *Temps de démarrage* complet dans cette config. inférieur à 25 sec.


Ca me parait un peu long, tu es sur que dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage que ton SSD est bien sélectionné ?

Dans un vieux MBP de 2010, je ne dépasse pas les 14 secondes avec un SSD Crucial de 256 Go.


----------



## bradepitre (26 Octobre 2015)

Oui ... Et sur mon MacBook Air (500 Go flash), c'est 5 secondes max.


----------



## Ardienn (26 Octobre 2015)

22 sec avec un SSD crucial 512 dans un mbp 2010


----------



## Locke (26 Octobre 2015)

Entendons-nous bien, il parle d'un SSD externe, le mien est en lieu et place du SuperDrive, donc avec en SATA II. Mais bon, c'est en aparté vu que ça ne correspond au titre du message, c'est juste une information.


----------



## k2103 (26 Octobre 2015)

Un SSD externe est nécessairement plus lent et convient mieux pour le stockage des données, associé à l'option SSD 256 Go pour le système et les applications. Ça donne une combinaison championne.


----------



## dante83200 (27 Octobre 2015)

Oups doublon désolé


----------



## dante83200 (27 Octobre 2015)

Salut désolé du double post , si un modo peut arrager ça...merci 
Je m'étais tromper de section


----------



## exo07 (31 Octobre 2015)

Moi je suis pommé.
J'ai actuellement un imac 21 pouce mi 2007 tournant sous snow léopard avec 2To de DD. Mais je voudrai le changer.

Mes besoins à ce jour purement bureautique, avec qq encodages handbrake m'auraient orientés plutôt vers un modèle 21 pouces 4K.
Par contre je stoke toute ma musique en lossless.
Mais pour mon anniversaire, on vient de m'offrir une GoPro Hero 3+ Silver. Je vais donc être amené prochainement à faire du montage vidéo (uniquement en HD 1080p).
Est-ce que d'après vous le modèle 4K remplira cette mission sans problèmes ?
J'ai évalué mes besoins. Je pense partir sur le proc de base i5 quel que soit le modèle.
J'y adjoins dans tous les cas un SSD 512 Go
A part la carte graphique donc, tous les modèles ci-dessous son identiques en RAM et SSD

*IMACSSD 512Go
4K (16Go RAM)  2 539 €
5K modèle 1 (8Go RAM)  2 699 € *+8Go RAM OWC 75 € = 2 774 €
*5K modèle 2 (8Go RAM) *2 779 € +8Go RAM OWC 75 € = 2 854 € 
* 5K modèle 3 (8Go RAM) *2 839 € +8Go RAM OWC 75 € = 2 914 €
​

L e 27 pouces me semble très (trop?) grand. Mais en le mettant dans mon salon plutôt que dans ma bureau, çà pourrait passer.

Ma question est surtout 16Go de RAM me seront-elle suffisante avec mes besoins qui n'évolueront pas? Puis-je me passer d'une carte graphique dédiée?
Si la réponse est négative, cela m'oriente vers le 27 pouces evidement. Et la toujours en se basant sur mes besoins, c'est quoi d'après vous la meilleur config dans celles que j'ai énumérées ci dessus ?

Merci de vos avis


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Octobre 2015)

C'est marrant ça ! Il me semblait avoir énoncé un avis concernant la meilleure configuration ! J'ai sans doute zappé le postage . Je recommence.

Je pense que la configuration la plus intéressante est celle à 3139 € (options i7 et SSD 512 Go).
Du point de vue performance hors affichage graphique, elle a tout ce qui est nécessaire et performant. Bien sûr, les utilisateurs de certains logiciels graphiques devront prendre l'option mémoire à 4 Go. Mais pour un usage courant cette option ne me semble pas nécessaire.
Par usage courant, j'entends : pas de 3D, pas de vidéo trop "pro", pas de jeux d'action, sauf à réduire les paramètres trop exigeants.

Pour ceux qui doutent de l'intérêt du processeur i7 : certains logiciels de calcul d'image vidéo, tels que les encodeurs, utilisent naturellement tous les processeurs disponibles. Et ça dépote … lorsque les 4 cœurs de l'Hyper-Threading se joignent aux quatre autres cœurs. 8 processeurs au lieu de 4, c'est un sacré gain de performances. Je parle en "connaisseur" (HandBrake, et iFFmpeg). Quant on visualise l'historique du processeur et que l'on voit les 8 cœurs remplir leur espace "en vert", on se dit, avec satisfaction, que ça travaille dur. Bien sûr, le processeur fait tourner le ventilateur un peu plus vite. Mais même après une vingtaine encodage vidéo de .mkv à .mp4, la température n'atteint pas 60 °C

Pour ceux qui doutent que le SSD à 512 Go est trop petit : il existe des SSD externes de capacité double en Thunderbolt du même ordre de grandeur de prix que le supplément de coût de l'option 1 To d'Apple.

Quant à la RAM, je pense qu'on ne va pas tarder à trouver communément cela chez les vendeurs spécialisés


----------



## exo07 (31 Octobre 2015)

Donc pour toi l'option i7 est primordiale et le 21,5 pouces hors jeu, même boosté à fond (RAM+SSD+I7 = 2779 euros) ?
 Ta proposition optimale est donc le 27 pouces milieu de gamme boosté en proc i7 avec les options que j'avais retenue cad SSD et laisser l'augmentation de RAM en attente donc.


----------



## bradepitre (31 Octobre 2015)

Ce i7 ne me semble absolument pas indispensable. Par contre le 5K si.


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Octobre 2015)

exo07 a dit:


> Donc pour toi l'option i7 est primordiale et le 21,5 pouces hors jeu, même boosté à fond (RAM+SSD+I7 = 2779 euros) ?
> Ta proposition optimale est donc le 27 pouces milieu de gamme boosté en proc i7 avec les options que j'avais retenue cad SSD et laisser l'augmentation de RAM en attente donc.



L'iMac 21,5" est hors jeu dès que,* graphiquement, *les applications graphiques qu'on utilise sont exigeantes en puissance dédiée au graphisme : la 3D, le montage vidéo "pro" par opposition à amateur, d'une façon générale l'exécution d'applications avec des animations dont les images sont du niveau de l'écran. Même si les chips graphiques proposés sont devenus puissants et aussi puissant bons que des cartes GPU pas trop vieilles, ils ne font pas le poids face aux cartes GPU, y compris celles de la gamme iMac 27". Lorsqu'on gonfle un iMac 21,5" son coût atteint  celui d'un des iMac 27".

J'ai bien précisé pourquoi le processeur i7 était utile lorsqu'on utilise certains types de logiciels que, personnellement, j'utilise souvent. J'ai fait quelques essais, et l'on peut dire sans erreur grossière que 8 cœurs donnent un résultat en deux fois moins de temps qu'un 4 cœurs.

Ma proposition à 3139 € comprend :
l'iMac 27" à 2599 € qui comprend 8 Go de RAM et la carte graphique R9 M395 avec 2 Go de RAM
Option i7 à 300 €
Option 512 Go à 240 €

Ce n'est pas la configuration équipée pour le graphisme le plus exigeant, mais ça n'en est pas loin.

Cela n'enlève en rien leurs mérites respectifs aux iMac 21,5", qui semblent assez bien calibrés pour des usages domestiques traditionnels, sans fioritures particulières, bureautique, divertissement, communication. Toutefois, le modèle de base ne me semble pas très attractif.


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Octobre 2015)

bradepitre a dit:


> Ce i7 ne me semble absolument pas indispensable. Par contre le 5K si.



Ce n'est qu'une question de point de vue et d'usage.


----------



## bradepitre (31 Octobre 2015)

Oui, pour le i7 il faut un gros besoin de calculs et accepter les bruist des ventilos. Expérience faite, on gagne beaucoup en accès disque en évitant le turbo drive et en optant pour du full flash. Plus efficace que le passage de l'i5 à l'i7 et silence très agreable. J'adore.


----------



## samoussa (1 Novembre 2015)

+1


----------



## Ardienn (1 Novembre 2015)

Et arrivé à cette configuration (3139 euros), on se dit autant prendre l'option carte graphique.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2015)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai choisi la configuration suivante:

• iMac 27" haut de gamme
• SSD 512 Go (actuellement j'ai un disque dur de 1 To… et seul 250 Go environ sont occupés, donc je devrais m'en sortir)
• 8 Go de RAM. J'ai commandé séparément 16 Go de Ram pour environ 130 euros, ce qui fait 24 Go de RAM pour ce prix-là, alors qu'Apple en demande 720 euros (!) pour 32 Go
• Carte graphique 395MX

Et comme j'avais 10% de réduction sur cette commande, j'ai finalement pris l'option Core i7 que je n'avais pas prévue au départ.


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2015)

bradepitre a dit:


> Oui, pour le i7 il faut un gros besoin de calculs et accepter les bruist des ventilos.


Jusqu'à présent mon nouvel iMac avec i7 et la carte graphique avec 4 Go ne souffle que lors de rendus en 3D, sous FCPX et Photoshop, rien pour le moment. Le reste du temps c'est le silence absolu.


----------



## devy (1 Novembre 2015)

Pour info, je sais que plusieurs attendent, la RAM pour le nouveau 5k apparait dans de plus en plus de catalogues.

Elle est maintenant dispo chez Macway : http://www.macway.com/fr/category/553/imac/+197:17659.html

Toujours pas de barrettes certifiées compatibles chez crucial.

a+


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2015)

bradepitre a dit:


> Oui, pour le i7 il faut un gros besoin de calculs et accepter les bruist des ventilos. Expérience faite, on gagne beaucoup en accès disque en évitant le turbo drive et en optant pour du full flash. Plus efficace que le passage de l'i5 à l'i7 et silence très agreable. J'adore.



Question bruit, quand les 8 cœurs moulinent à fond, la ventilation interne ne couvre pas du tout le bruit des DDE connectés à ma machine non retina


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2015)

devy a dit:


> Pour info, je sais que plusieurs attendent, la RAM pour le nouveau 5k apparait dans de plus en plus de catalogues.
> 
> Elle est maintenant dispo chez Macway : http://www.macway.com/fr/category/553/imac/+197:17659.html
> 
> Toujours pas de barrettes certifiées compatibles chez crucial.


Oui mais, quand on regarde l'étiquette c'est en 1866 MHz...





...oui compatible avec les nouveaux iMac, mais pas en 1867 MHz, et on trouve ailleurs.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2015)

devy a dit:


> Pour info, je sais que plusieurs attendent, la RAM pour le nouveau 5k apparait dans de plus en plus de catalogues.
> 
> Elle est maintenant dispo chez Macway : http://www.macway.com/fr/category/553/imac/+197:17659.html
> 
> ...



Ouais visiblement elles sont en rupture de stock un peu partout.



Locke a dit:


> Oui mais, quand on regarde l'étiquette c'est en 1866 MHz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un détail ça, non, 1866, 1867?


----------



## Locke (1 Novembre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est un détail ça, non, 1866, 1867?


Pour le moment, je m'abstiendrais même si le 1 MHz en moins parait insignifiant. Je préfère attendre sagement que des tests prouvent que ça n'a aucune conséquence.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Pour le moment, je m'abstiendrais même si le 1 MHz en moins parait insignifiant. Je préfère attendre sagement que des tests prouvent que ça n'a aucune conséquence.



Si 1 MHz de différence est critique devant 1866, il y a alors un très gros problème de conception matérielle de ces machines …


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2015)

A mon avis c'est une histoire d'interprétation. Je vois ça comme 1866,666666… ou arrondi à 1867. Bref, c'est kif kif.


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Novembre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> A mon avis c'est une histoire d'interprétation. Je vois ça comme 1866,666666… ou arrondi à 1867. Bref, c'est kif kif.



Je suis bien de ton avis


----------



## devy (4 Novembre 2015)

Pour celles et ceux qui comme moi, ne sont pas pressé et têtus et qui attendent sur des kits certifiés Crucial, voici un post intéressant à suivre :

http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Crucial...s-for-Late-2015-iMac-27-quot-5K-s/td-p/171257

On voit sur le forum Crucial que certains ont pris de la RAM chez eux non certifiée pour iMac et que ( on s'en doutait ) çà fonctionne très bien, et à la bonne fréquence.
Du coup on se demande qu'elle sera la différence avec la certifiée qui doit arriver mi novembre ( pas de panique c'est dans 10 jours ) et si il n'y a pas de différence pourquoi Crucial attend aussi longtemps et est en train de voir une partie de sa clientèle aller se fournir ailleurs. 

a+


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2015)

Oui effectivement, si on respecte à la lettre les caractéristiques d'une barrette de RAM, je ne vois pas ce qui la différencierait de la RAM certifiée Mac. A part le fait de justifier  un prix plus élevé pour de la RAM certifiée Mac?


----------



## devy (4 Novembre 2015)

A priori Crucial ne mange pas de ce pain là, exemple avec la RAM Certifiée et non certifiée pour iMac 2014 :





La seule différence visible est la garantie sans plomb ni halogène.
Certification Mac = délire écolo ?

à suivre..


----------



## Herogei (5 Novembre 2015)

Merci à toi pour l'info   
On va être patient du coup


----------



## Grix85 (7 Novembre 2015)

Il me semblait qu'on ne pouvait pas modifié la ram sur les iMac 2015.
Vous comptez déposer l'écran et faire sauter les soudures ?


----------



## samoussa (7 Novembre 2015)

On peut sur le 27"


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2015)

Grix85 a dit:


> Il me semblait qu'on ne pouvait pas modifié la ram sur les iMac 2015.


Que sur les 21,5" et ce n'est pas nouveau, mais aucun problème sur tous les 27".


----------



## Alesc (9 Novembre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais visiblement elles sont en rupture de stock un peu partout.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est un détail ça, non, 1866, 1867?


Il te faut de la 1866 MHz (ou 1867, c'est pareil, en fait c'est 1866,66 MHz, 1867 c'est juste un arrondi) CL13 et 1.35V si tu veux mélanger avec les barrettes d'origine. Pas obligé d'attendre la Crucial compatible.


----------



## Alesc (9 Novembre 2015)

devy a dit:


> Pour celles et ceux qui comme moi, ne sont pas pressé et têtus et qui attendent sur des kits certifiés Crucial, voici un post intéressant à suivre :
> 
> http://forum.crucial.com/t5/Crucial...s-for-Late-2015-iMac-27-quot-5K-s/td-p/171257
> 
> ...


La RAM certifiée Mac c'est pour les gogos... Les Mac sont des plateformes Intel standard, qui sont compatibles avec la plupart des barrettes standard.
Les Macs récents prennent toutes les barrettes entre 1866 et 2133 MHz, ça passera sans souci pourvu que ça soit de la DDR3L (1.35 V).
Le seul problème, c'est quand on mélange avec les barrettes d'origine, qui ont un CL bas par rapport au standard (1866 MHz CL13 pour les modèles 2015, 1600 MHz CL11 pour ceux d'avant). Il faut à ce moment-là s'assurer de trouver des barrettes avec un CL identiques aux barrettes déjà dans la machine.


----------



## Alesc (9 Novembre 2015)

Mais si vous virez les barrettes d'origine, n'hésitez pas à prendre des barrettes plus rapides (2133 MHz) ou avec un CL plus bas (on trouve des 1866 MHz CL10 ou 2133 Mhz CL11). Ces barrettes sont plus performantes que les barrettes d'origine, et 100% compatibles, il y a des dizaines de témoignages sur Macrumors si vous avez le temps.


----------



## devy (9 Novembre 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> La RAM certifiée Mac c'est pour les gogos... Les Mac sont des plateformes Intel standard, qui sont compatibles avec la plupart des barrettes standard.



En effet. Ceci étant crucial proposant un excellent rapport qualité prix, et n'étant pas pressé d'upgrader j'ai fais le choix d'attendre sur eux. Certifié ou non, c'est normalement au même prix, c'est donc juste au final le tout petit + qui peut faire qu'on ne te casse pas les pieds le jour ou il y a un problème. 

Sinon ta solution est intéressante si le gain est réel. Je vais aller lire le forum macrumors.

a+


----------



## Alesc (9 Novembre 2015)

devy a dit:


> En effet. Ceci étant crucial proposant un excellent rapport qualité prix, et n'étant pas pressé d'upgrader j'ai fais le choix d'attendre sur eux. Certifié ou non, c'est normalement au même prix, c'est donc juste au final le tout petit + qui peut faire qu'on ne te casse pas les pieds le jour ou il y a un problème.
> 
> Sinon ta solution est intéressante si le gain est réel. Je vais aller lire le forum macrumors.
> 
> a+


Crucial c'est génial  Je me sers chez eux aussi 
Mais comme j'ai viré les barrettes d'origine, au lieu de la "Mac Memory" mollassonne du genou recommandée pour mon modèle (1600 MHz CL11), je me suis pris les Ballistix 1866 MHz CL10 et j'ai gagné 20% en bande passante mémoire. Çà ne transforme pas le quotidien, mais c'est quand même du temps de gagné sur des longs encodages


----------



## devy (9 Novembre 2015)

Reste à savoir si il vaut mieux passer à 24 Go en 1867 CL13 ou à 16Go 2133 CL11 ..
Si on envisage un jour de passer à 32 , le second choix est peut être judicieux. Et reste à voir le rapport gain/prix.

Merci de ton apport en tout cas.

a+


----------



## Alesc (9 Novembre 2015)

devy a dit:


> Reste à savoir si il vaut mieux passer à 24 Go en 1867 CL13 ou à 16Go 2133 CL11 ..
> Si on envisage un jour de passer à 32 , le second choix est peut être judicieux. Et reste à voir le rapport gain/prix.
> 
> Merci de ton apport en tout cas.
> ...


Mais de rien ! Quand j'avais pris la mienne, l'écart de prix de la 1866 MHz par rapport à la 1600 MHz était raisonnable. Mais c'est vrai que les 2133 MHz sont chères... Et à mon avis, à part pour le mec qui encode toute la journée, le gain de perf au quotidien est négligeable... À voir en fonction du budget et des besoins.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2015)

Et si on mélange un CL bas avec un CL13, il se passe quoi. Ça marche pas?


----------



## Alesc (9 Novembre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et si on mélange un CL bas avec un CL13, il se passe quoi. Ça marche pas?


Si, mais moins vite... Ceux qui mélangent de la 1866 MHz CL13 d'origine avec des barrettes CL10 se sont retrouvés avec des barrettes tournant à 1600 MHz CL10. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais le contrôleur mémoire du CPU priorise le CL sur la fréquence... Ça serait plus malin de faire tourner les barrettes à 1866 MHz CL13.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Novembre 2015)

Ok, merci… parce que les barrettes que j'ai commandé sont des CL10…


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Si, mais moins vite... Ceux qui mélangent de la 1866 MHz CL13 d'origine avec des barrettes CL10 se sont retrouvés avec des barrettes tournant à 1600 MHz CL10. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais le contrôleur mémoire du CPU priorise le CL sur la fréquence... Ça serait plus malin de faire tourner les barrettes à 1866 MHz CL13.



Et là un revendeur Apple propose ceci pour les derniers iMac, de la CL11 https://shop.dataquest.ch/dataquest...imm-pc-14900-1866-mhz-1-35v-low-kingston.html

J'y pige plus rien.


----------



## Alesc (12 Novembre 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> Et là un revendeur Apple propose ceci pour les derniers iMac, de la CL11 https://shop.dataquest.ch/dataquest...imm-pc-14900-1866-mhz-1-35v-low-kingston.html
> 
> J'y pige plus rien.


Apparemment, le CL11 passent avec les barrettes d'origine. Ça reste bien à 1867 MHz


----------



## WebOliver (12 Novembre 2015)

Alesc a dit:


> Apparemment, le CL11 passent avec les barrettes d'origine. Ça reste bien à 1867 MHz



Merci, je suis en train de lire ce sujet… http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/ram-question.1928280/page-2 

Pour l'instant je peux très bien vivre avec un iMac à 8 Gb, en attendant la dispo des CL13, qui semblent être en rupture de stock.


----------



## samoussa (12 Novembre 2015)

Houps la moi j'attends que tout ça redescende. On verra en janvier


----------



## Herogei (14 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous ,

Voilà j'hésite pour investir dans un Imac et j'aurais aimé avoir votre avis et vos conseils entre :
ce produit : http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/G0QX1F/A/imac-27-pouces-reconditionné-intel-core-i5-quadricœur-35GHz-avec-écran-retina =>2419 euros

Et le tout nouveau http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/buy-mac/imac?product=MK482FN/A&step=config =>2443 euros

Pour le même prix ( j'ai accès au tarif éducation) , quelles sont les grandes différences et quelles versions prendriez vous ?
Et si vous pouvez m'expliquez votre choix et vos conseils , je vous remercie par avance.
Cordialement.


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2015)

La plus grande différence est que les derniers iMac 27" possèdent le dernier processeur Skylake avec une nouvelle dalle d'écran... http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/10/apple-lance-de-nouveaux-imac-retina-en-215-et-27-91413

Lequel prendre ? Cruel dilemme, car l'écart de prix que tu soumets est faible. J'ai fait le choix d'en prendre un nouveau en sachant que je paierais plus cher et qu'il me faudra, en regard de mes activités, ajouter de la mémoire.

Difficile pour moi de conseiller un modèle plus que l'autre, a toi de voir en fonction des tes activités habituelles, mais c'est vrai que le modèle du refurb est alléchant.


----------



## thelittleidiot (15 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai finalement décidé de me prendre un iMac Retina 5K plutôt qu'un MacBook Pro 15 pouces.
Maintenant, la question est le modèle à choisir.

J'ai le choix avec
- le modèle présent sur le refurb store à 2079€ : http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produc...el-core-i5-quadricœur-35GHz-avec-écran-retina
- Le modèle milieu de gamme 2015 à 2299€ (en promotion à 2099€ chez Cdiscount donc le même prix que le modèle précédent)
- Le modèle milieu de gamme 2015 avec le SSD 256 Go et le Magic Trackpad 2, le tout pour 2479€.

Ma première interrogation est, est-ce que la seule réelle différence entre la version 2014 et 2015 c'est l'écran qui est de meilleur qualité ?
La deuxième concerne le Fusion Drive. Est-ce bruyant ? J'avais un MacBook Pro Retina 13 pouces et j'adorais le silence de fonctionnement. Et est-ce que le modèle 2015 est vraiment mauvais ou du niveau d'un SSD moyen.

Et dernière question, vaut-il mieux attendre le black friday ? Parce qu'apparemment il n'y aurait pas de promo cette année, mais je serais déçu s'il y avait 10% de réduction et que je n'en bénéficie pas. J'aimerais mieux ne pas trop attendre, je travaille actuellement sur un vieux PC. Mais si je peux économiser un peu d'argent je peux faire un effort.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2015)

thelittleidiot a dit:


> Ma première interrogation est, est-ce que la seule réelle différence entre la version 2014 et 2015 c'est l'écran qui est de meilleur qualité ?


Tu as lu le début de la réponse #94 ? 


Locke a dit:


> La plus grande différence est que les derniers iMac 27" possèdent le dernier processeur Skylake avec une nouvelle dalle d'écran... http://www.macg.co/materiel/2015/10/apple-lance-de-nouveaux-imac-retina-en-215-et-27-91413


----------



## thelittleidiot (15 Novembre 2015)

J'ai lu le test que j'ai apprécié. Mais je me demandais s'il n'y avait vraiment aucune autre différence que la dalle.


----------



## samoussa (15 Novembre 2015)

SSD plus rapide également. CG "un peu" plus puissante sur le modèle haute de gamme


----------



## k2103 (16 Novembre 2015)

*@*thelittleidiot
Pour le fusion drive, le 2014 comprend un ssd de 128 Go contre seulement 24 pour le 2015.
Mais l'option ssd 256 Go me semble bien préférable sur un 2015 aussi avantagé par un meilleur processeur, meilleur écran et meilleure carte graphique dans un silence total.


----------



## devy (16 Novembre 2015)

Attention, seul le Fusion Drive de 1 to passe à 24Go de SSD, les autres ( 2 et 3 To ) sont restés à 128Go.

A+


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2015)

Concernant la RAM, est-ce que celle-ci est ok? http://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/article/product-18528762.aspx


----------



## thelittleidiot (17 Novembre 2015)

J'hésite entre le modèle milieu de gamme et haut de gamme (avec SSD). Est-ce qu'il y aura une grosse différence entre la M390 et le M395 pour le montage vidéo sur FCP ?


----------



## k2103 (17 Novembre 2015)

devy a dit:


> Attention, seul le Fusion Drive de 1 to passe à 24Go de SSD, les autres ( 2 et 3 To ) sont restés à 128Go.





thelittleidiot a dit:


> J'hésite entre le modèle milieu de gamme et haut de gamme (avec SSD). Est-ce qu'il y aura une grosse différence entre la M390 et le M395 pour le montage vidéo sur FCP ?


C'est exact, et mon commentaire concernait seulement le modèle milieu de gamme sans option mentionné par thelittleidiot.
Pour ma part, je viens de recevoir ce même modèle, mais avec l'option SSD 256 Go. Une pure merveille (partant d'un modèle 2010), ultra rapide, silencieux, presque aucun dégagement de chaleur. L'image est superbe, je ne suis pas certain que la M395 me ferait voir une différence.


----------



## apupadi (28 Novembre 2015)

Je repasse pour vous dire que j'ai enfin passé commande ! J'ai profité de l'offre à -10% de la Fnac (259€ de remise) pour acheter comme prévu la version "haut de gamme" de l'iMac. Je vais simplement passer à 16 Go de RAM une fois que les barrettes Crucial certifiées seront dispos !

*iMac 27 pouces avec écran Retina 5K*

Intel Core i5 quadricœur à 3,3 GHz, Turbo Boost jusqu’à 3,9 GHz
8 Go de mémoire SDRAM DDR3 à 1 867 MHz (2 x 4 Go)
Fusion Drive de 2 To
AMD Radeon R9 M395 avec 2 Go de mémoire vidéo


----------



## apupadi (28 Novembre 2015)

Et voilà la bête ! Livré en Corse en seulement 24h grâce à la Livraison Express+ de la Fnac ! Maintenant je vais trainer sur le forum en attendant de voir ce qu'il faut acheter comme RAM. Encore merci à tous pour vos précieux conseils.


----------



## devy (29 Novembre 2015)

Félicitations !

Tu versa, çà tourne déjà très très bien avec 8Go.


----------



## Locke (21 Décembre 2015)

Encore un petit retour avec mon iMac, j'ai enfin reçu mon kit de 16 Go et tout va pour le mieux...





...rapidement sous C4D, c'est maintenant le top, pas de latence avec des gros fichiers ou avec des textures lourdes. C'est tout pour le moment. 

Et les barrettes mémoires sont bien en 1867 MHz en provenance de chez Crucial...


----------

